
Facebook AI: Open frameworks and responsible development - pesenti
https://code.facebook.com/posts/372833966539527/ai-at-f8-2018-open-frameworks-and-responsible-development/
======
patja
The bit at the end about social responsibility seems bolted-on and gratuitous.

How does AI even factor into the blood donations example they cite? It sounds
like a simple database query, not AI.

Also the talk about what they are doing internally to "ethically use AI" seem
pretty weak. A lot of "we can do this and that" without any "we are doing the
following and it is making a difference". And saying that one of their key
strategies to ensure ethical AI is to hire a diverse workforce seems again to
be a bit thin on details and supporting evidence.

